

$22M federal program for outsourcers in South Asia to learn Enterprise Java - pmikal
http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/integration/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=226500202

======
angrycoder
About 8 years ago, the state I live in put a project out for bid. It was a web
application to help the unemployed find jobs. They gave the contract to a
company in India. Talk about irony.

------
foxtrot
I don't get why they don't build private schools, with accommodation, like a
student halls and then allow people to go there and learn the skills the
government needs. It would create jobs and would allow the government to keep
a much closer overview of how the money is spent. It would also allow you to
fast track their learning as they would be surrounded by it 24/7.

Or make it so you can pay a fee to go there for a year or so if you want,
without prior qualifications.

